# The Quad Whopper :)



## BigCutieSasha (Nov 7, 2006)

This was a pic of me back in the day that Jay took. We decided that a double whopper wasn't enough... and Jay once told me he, back in his college, ate 2 double whoppers... I was impressed, but wondered why get all that extra crap  extra buns and veggies. Why not get a QUAD WHOPPER  So we ventured down the a BK and did just that. Jay asking for 2 triple whoppers with an extra patty, the girl looked in awe, and said," I'm going to have to ask my manager about this, I don't know how to do this." it was great. The guy walked over and very chipper, asked us what we would like. Jay repeated himself. I would like 2 double whoppers. The managers response," Courageous dude." So we got our food... sat down... and enjoyed the glorious that is....the QUAD WHOPPER. 

Pics included  hehe


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Nov 7, 2006)

Sorry the picture didnt attach. So I hope this works 
Sasha 

View attachment whopperx4.jpg


----------



## GunnerFA (Nov 7, 2006)

That's one hell of a burger. One of my friends from school did a similar thing once at McDonalds and ordered a 'Pounder Burger' instead of just a normal quarter pounder. Apparently they are really annoying to wrap up. My friend enjoyed it though.


----------



## -X- (Nov 7, 2006)

Don't they already have burgers that are that have 4 patties of meat on them already at BK ?


----------



## Emma (Nov 7, 2006)

Wow. You're so pretty!


----------



## collegeguy2514 (Nov 7, 2006)

whoa, you are beautiful!!! it took 5 minutes before i realized there was a burger in that picture. :blush:


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Nov 7, 2006)

-X- said:


> Don't they already have burgers that are that have 4 patties of meat on them already at BK ?


The King Stacker or something like that... but its 4 hamburger paties... not whopper patties  So yeah they have something like it... but not even close... the triple whopper is the next best thing on the menu


----------



## missaf (Nov 7, 2006)

OK I have to ask, was it a Pot Burger?!


----------



## swamptoad (Nov 7, 2006)

missaf said:


> OK I have to ask, was it a Pot Burger?!



Interesting article, missaf.

Perhaps they were purposely trying to impair the officers?

______________________________

I'd have to be really hungry to eat a QUAD whopper. :blink: 

I like more meat myself and less bread. :bow:


----------



## -X- (Nov 7, 2006)

BigCutieSasha said:


> The King Stacker or something like that... but its 4 hamburger paties... not whopper patties  So yeah they have something like it... but not even close... the triple whopper is the next best thing on the menu




I see... thing is, I've never had a whopper  I know, sad but i usually go to mcdonalds or other places, so I wouldnt know the difference between them until i sat down and checked it out. Most i get at burgerkind is usually a bacon double cheeseburger or rodeo cheesburger


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Nov 7, 2006)

missaf said:


> OK I have to ask, was it a Pot Burger?!



Haha  That would have been interesting. And probably given the munchies enough to want more food while there  But no. It was a regular off the grill burger.


----------



## James (Nov 8, 2006)

Hats off Sasha... i've gotta say i'm impressed! lol


----------



## swedishiron (Nov 10, 2006)

Sasha maybe the most beautiful woman on earth...are you single?


----------



## loves2feed (Nov 10, 2006)

You are such a cutie!


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Nov 11, 2006)

Haha  I love it that you guys are down with the quad whoppers! :eat1: :eat1:


----------



## olly5764 (Nov 12, 2006)

have never eaten a qud whopper, but have mannaged 5 tripple whoppers in one sitting.


----------



## GPL (Nov 12, 2006)

BigCutieSasha said:


> Sorry the picture didnt attach. So I hope this works
> Sasha



Jeezzz....:smitten: 
I fell in love, babe:wubu: 
Such a good picture of you and the double whopper;-)

Thank you for showing this one!

Supertight hugs, bellyrubs,
GPL.


----------



## mango (Nov 13, 2006)

*Hey Sasha,

Love the burger pic.  

Now you gotta go for five!

*


----------



## biackrlng (Nov 13, 2006)

BigCutieSasha said:


> Sorry the picture didnt attach. So I hope this works
> Sasha




I JUST LOVE A GIRL WITH A GOOD APPETITE

EAT ON GORGEOUS:smitten: :wubu:


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Nov 15, 2006)

GPL said:


> Jeezzz....:smitten:
> I fell in love, babe:wubu:
> Such a good picture of you and the double whopper;-)
> 
> ...



It's a quad whopper babe  4 patties! Woohoo! Someday we shall work it up to 5 hehe


----------



## Mr. 23 (Nov 15, 2006)

That's a huge burger. I've always been too scared to try the double and triple burgers at BK.


----------



## fat_viking_bloke (Nov 15, 2006)

Good lord! it is official, 4 is the magic number! 

P.S. Subway owns Burger King

The King is dead, long live the sub!


----------



## Jack Skellington (Nov 15, 2006)

fat_viking_bloke said:


> The King is dead, long live the sub!



I still think Jerod is way creepier than that guy in the Burger King mask.


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Nov 15, 2006)

Jack Skellington said:


> I still think Jerod is way creepier than that guy in the Burger King mask.


 
Oh goodness no. That creepy smile on that Kings face would make me piss myself if i saw him in real life. Lol, sorry. TMI I'm sure, but yeah. Give me a self conscious nerd anytime over a plastic faced king following me around..


----------



## GPL (Nov 15, 2006)

BigCutieSasha said:


> It's a quad whopper babe  4 patties! Woohoo! Someday we shall work it up to 5 hehe




Wanna see a picture of that (5), Sasha:smitten: 
You should do a great job doing a burger commercial. Bet people buy them immediatly, just because of your smile

Please take car, hun:eat1: :eat1: :eat1: 

Supertight hugs, bellyrubs,
GPL.


----------



## -X- (Nov 16, 2006)

Jack Skellington said:


> I still think Jerod is way creepier than that guy in the Burger King mask.



lol



BigCutieSasha said:


> Oh goodness no. That creepy smile on that Kings face would make me piss myself if i saw him in real life. Lol, sorry. TMI I'm sure, but yeah. Give me a self conscious nerd anytime over a plastic faced king following me around..



lmao, I've actually seen someone dressed up as the King for halloween in my area..... and the person inside seemed to have constantly been running about, rarely walking..... did kind of make me feel uneasy when the person looked in my direction.....


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Nov 17, 2006)

-X- said:


> lol
> 
> 
> 
> lmao, I've actually seen someone dressed up as the King for halloween in my area..... and the person inside seemed to have constantly been running about, rarely walking..... did kind of make me feel uneasy when the person looked in my direction.....



Haha! So you feel me on that subject! Good to know I'm not the only one! And GPL... You tell BK bout my quad whoppers... and I would happily show my fat a** in their commercials! Ohhh yeah!


----------



## AppreSheAte (Nov 17, 2006)

i could have made comments like...

wow, is that ever stacked, 

but i wouldnt have been referring to the burger

:smitten: :wubu: :smitten:


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Nov 20, 2006)

Hey Sasha!

Just wanted to say thanks for the great pic and the idea of a quadruple Whopper is intriguing but I don't know if I'm brave enough to try one yet...yes, I adore GOOD burgers every now and then.

The Burger King guy scares me, too, but getting to see you or any equally gorgeous gal enjoying a huge burger on a TV commercial would be outstanding.


Dennis


----------



## chrisb_2516 (Nov 23, 2006)

I just wanted to say that this is a great thread! The QuadWhopper is quite the accomplishment! I like the manager's response too. LOL.


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Nov 25, 2006)

lol, Thanks guys! Yeah you like reading about them. But actually having one... ohh baby! Good stuff! If any of you guys dare to try one sometime... take a pic for me please!  I want to see you all rock the quad whopper!
Sasha


----------



## collegeguy2514 (Nov 26, 2006)

BigCutieSasha said:


> lol, Thanks guys! Yeah you like reading about them. But actually having one... ohh baby! Good stuff! If any of you guys dare to try one sometime... take a pic for me please!  I want to see you all rock the quad whopper!
> Sasha


if it wasnt for the fact that all of the burger kinds around here suck balls, i'd try one.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 27, 2006)

CurvyEm said:


> Wow. You're so pretty!




Amen, my first thought


----------



## loves2feed (Nov 29, 2006)

That we could catch you in action? Perhaps a video of you munching on some great grub like the "quad whopper?" (please say yes!)

J


----------



## Fuzzy (Nov 29, 2006)

Oh.. you wanted a pic too?

I went to BK after the lunch rush so I wouldn't hold up the lunch line. I ordered as above, a triple with a extra patty. The cashier didn't miss a beat. "A Quad-Whopper? Would you like fries with that?"
From the way she smiled at me, I thought for a moment if she were a FFA.
I needed extra ketchup on the side to finish it tho. Thats a whole lotta hamburger.


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Nov 29, 2006)

Fuzzy said:


> Oh.. you wanted a pic too?
> 
> I went to BK after the lunch rush so I wouldn't hold up the lunch line. I ordered as above, a triple with a extra patty. The cashier didn't miss a beat. "A Quad-Whopper? Would you like fries with that?"
> From the way she smiled at me, I thought for a moment if she were a FFA.
> I needed extra ketchup on the side to finish it tho. Thats a whole lotta hamburger.


Ohhh hell yeah Fuzzy!!! Even with no pic I have to give you props for putting one of those away! And as for the FFA register girl, ohhh you know she was wishing she got off work that minute to watch you enjoy it  Its cool about the pic. I will let it slide! hehe


----------



## olly5764 (Dec 5, 2006)

Great Burger, are you gunna go for 5, or even 6???


----------



## runningman (Dec 10, 2006)

You're beautiful and when the day comes that you go for the 5 whopper pattie burger please give me advance notice coz I wanna be there! :smitten: 

In the meantime feel free to get stuck into my avatar!  :eat1:


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Dec 10, 2006)

runningman... you cant tell.. but Im looking with envious eyes at your delish pics of burger delight!


----------



## Emma (Dec 10, 2006)

I don't know if the whoppers are the same size over in the US but I ate a double one with cheese and felt so full that I could hardly walk LOL You did well girl.


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Dec 11, 2006)

Me and my home boy Sean aka SlugoPoet are going to make a mini series of random videos. Him and me going to different places trying to find food that makes us both full... And on the list... yes... BK... i mght have to go quad whopper on all your asses and put in on film  I will keep you posted!


----------



## mikael (Dec 11, 2006)

oh Sasha, you look so cute. You seem so happy to have your 4 patties


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Dec 12, 2006)

mikael said:


> oh Sasha, you look so cute. You seem so happy to have your 4 patties


Ohhh I get happy just thinking about them! Soooo delish!


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Dec 12, 2006)

BMcGuire88 said:


> wow, for a second i thought bk was making a quad whopper lol. i used to deliver plants and i was out on a delivery when i picked up a triple (when it first came out) and ate it on the way back to the store. i went "whoaaa" as i stepped down from the cab, moving all slow. the other driver laughed at me and asked if i had too long a trip.
> 
> p.s. your really cute. and brave.


HAHA... Love the story. U should try a quad whopper, with cheese, and bacon. WOOHOO  WHo likes the sound of that baby!? But yeah i definatly like to take it easy and chill after one of those. Maybe a nice belly rub. Ohhhh so nice


----------



## runningman (Dec 12, 2006)

On a visit to the US last year I ordered a burger called 'The big Irish' from a Bennigans restaurant in Boston. It was very nice and also had lots of cheese and bacon but I'm afraid I coudn't have finished it if I'd been there a week! I'm not sure how it would have compared size-wise to a quad-whopper but all this talk of burgers got me thinking. I am partial to a half-pounder cheeseburger with just onions, tomatos & BBQ sauce from a local pizza & Burger place. I can finish that ok. :eat1:  

And don't simply consider taking on the quad-whopper and filming it. It has to be done! Or are you scared? (employ the old reverse psychology set them a challenge trick..............  )


----------



## jaxjaguar (Dec 12, 2006)

that thing looks damn good! i'd need plenty of ketchup and mayo on mine with some fries and a cold pepsi. nice!!


----------

